# sex and aas



## chicago311 (Mar 7, 2020)

im not currently doing one now:  but was curious if anyone has had a problem with their wife / girlfriend / husband, not wanting sex as much as you do when you are on a cycle.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 7, 2020)

yes.

10 char.


----------



## tinymk (Mar 7, 2020)

Everyone for the most part will have this as an issue under those circumstances


----------



## German89 (Mar 7, 2020)

yeah. with tiny.

deal with it. 

it's a, "YOU" problem.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 7, 2020)

Yes. 

I don't cycle/pct anymore because I'm at the blast/cruise stage now.  "Cruise" can be trt doses if I'm sensible OR doses higher than trt but under 500mg/week.  The point is I am always at some higher hormone level than my same-age natty wife is.

I do want sex more than she does, but she's no slouch in that dept, she's A-OK for our age group.  I do not want to go out exploring while in a happy marriage, so I *deal *with it.  If I made the choice to enhance other parts of my life at the expense of this one imperfect part of my life, AND it's a choice I continue to make now that I know the whole picture, then it is on me to do the right thing.

Kinda funny ... many MANY yrs ago my entire sex life was by myself, and now that I'm at the other end of my timeline, that same thing is creeping back into the mix.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 7, 2020)

Panties get torn as she say's "I guess we are doing this" while prior it was " No not doing this right now"


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 7, 2020)

Yes... I have a 20 yrs old fiance that I tap out on a regular basis... she cant keep up.. for a while she felt bad about it... now she kinda became use to it


----------



## snake (Mar 7, 2020)

That problem can be there with out AAS use. If it is and depending on your compound of choice, it can get worse. Just own it, you're the one changing, not the other person.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## simplesteve (Mar 8, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Panties get torn as she say's "I guess we are doing this" while prior it was " No not doing this right now"




Lol just the other night me and the lady were laying in bed watching Hart of Dixie or something and finally just hiked her ass up ripped the panties down and started eating her ass,  lol her reaction was exactly the same " oh, guess we're doing this"


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 8, 2020)

Yup. My wife is awesome she said I can have it for what I need any time I want it.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome to being a man ... women and men do not have same sex drive ... I have 3 and half decade of experience with women ... they are driven by emotional needs men are driven by strong biological factors ... I realize it's not politically correct to say it ... but it is fact none the less ... as a man it is our responsibility manage the truth that we want far more sex than our partner over time ...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2020)

On or off cycle, I haven't met a women that can keep up.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 8, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Lol just the other night me and the lady were laying in bed watching Hart of Dixie or something and finally just hiked her ass up ripped the panties down and started eating her ass,  lol her reaction was exactly the same " oh, guess we're doing this"



Do you ever get, "Could you change the channel before you start," or is that just me?


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 8, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Do you ever get, "Could you change the channel before you start," or is that just me?



I shut that shit off usually, I can't stand trying to keep up with a show as I'm trying to keep a good rhythm and sexual connection.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> I shit that shit off usually, I can't stand trying to keep up with a show as I'm trying to keep a good rhythm and sexual connection.



Rhythm? Connection? 

Shit, on the rare occasion that I get laid, I can't even recite the alphabet before I have to find something to wipe the 8oz of backed up splooge off of her gut.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 8, 2020)

My first cycle, wife thinks I’ve become an animal.  There is no saying no. Pickup, carry in bed, rip off clothes and repeat.  

Vegas all next week for work so she is working hard.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Rhythm? Connection?
> 
> Shit, on the rare occasion that I get laid, I can't even recite the alphabet before I have to find something to wipe the 8oz of backed up splooge off of her gut.



there’s little I read of yours that doesn’t make me giggle BSP!!


----------



## German89 (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Rhythm? Connection?
> 
> Shit, on the rare occasion that I get laid, I can't even recite the alphabet before I have to find something to wipe the 8oz of backed up splooge off of her gut.



Lmfao, "splooge".  At least you're kind enough to wipe it off of her


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 8, 2020)

She ALWAYS wants it


----------



## The Tater (Mar 8, 2020)

You will have to take matters in your own hands my friend. My wife and I have always had different needs.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 8, 2020)

The Tater said:


> You will have to take matters in your own hands my friend. My wife and I have always had different needs.



lol ... Thought I'd heard all the euphemisms for that already, "dating your fist," etc, but just saw a new one today:  "Meeting Mrs. Palmer and her 5 daughters."


----------



## snake (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Shit, on the rare occasion that I get laid, I can't even recite the alphabet before I have to find something to wipe the 8oz of backed up splooge off of her gut.



A classic


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 8, 2020)

i dont really have that problem my wife is down but we have different schedules. i dont sleep much and she loves to so sometimes i just need to wake her up so....its really the timing. i dont try and over bear her either ,once a day or every other is ok with me and if im getting to over the top she knows and knows how to fix it....i guess what im trying to say is you need   partner that understands and knows you and wants to do what it takes to fulfill your needs. i do get agitated though thinking it should be more but life is full and its hard to find that kind of time so im understanding to....and once a month i have to wait like 3 days and it kills me lol...but i find if you talk to her/him they will understand and  know its more then a want during those times its a need. i do think you need to be consistent though...i am the same on or off a cycle...if not she will never know what to expect...i made the mistake of thinking mine was a mind reader and once i talked to her it all was fine. this is just what worked for me....and it took time but now im at the frequency i want to be at or should i say is acceptable...i always want more ...just my nature


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 8, 2020)

Just furiously masturbate 5x a day and you’ll be good.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2020)

Sex and eating  Ass go together.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 8, 2020)

i love all your responses, just fyi, i don't have a problem at all in that area, i just wanted to see what your all's thoughts were SINCE i here guy's talk about that problem. and just wanted to post something to get everyone on the board motivated.  :32 (20):


----------

